# JOBS



## joshholmes205 (2 mo ago)

Hello, selling my house in the UK and wanting to relocate to Spain but wondering how easy gaining employment is? Unfortunately do not speak Spanish. Looking for warehouse/forklift/Airport related jobs. Can anyone point me in the right direction please


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

If you only have a British passport you cannot work in the EU without a work visa sponsored by the employer. The jobs you have listed would not fit the criteria for an emloyer to sponsor your visa, even if you could find work of that type (which many Spanish people can't find).

If you have an EU passport, then you really need to be here and apply in person for this type of work.


----------



## joshholmes205 (2 mo ago)

What type of work is there I'd be able to do/get once I get my work and resident visas which I'm in the process of getting.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

joshholmes205 said:


> What type of work is there I'd be able to do/get once I get my work and resident visas which I'm in the process of getting.


You can't get a work visa as a prospective employer would need to apply for a visa on your behalf. You cannot apply for a work visa. 
Steve


----------



## joshholmes205 (2 mo ago)

Hypothetically say I have all required documents via paying for a Spanish immigration solicitor to sort work and resident visas out, how easy would it be to find work in spain no set location in mind


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There are other ways of obtaining the right to work in Spain, such as golden visa (buying a property or portfolio worth at least 500,000 euro) or being a family member of EU citizen through marriage or civil partnership. Otherwise, as stated, you can't get a visa with the right to work yourself. Brexit has deprived British citizens of free movement in EU.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

joshholmes205 said:


> Hypothetically say I have all required documents via paying for a Spanish immigration solicitor to sort work and resident visas out, how easy would it be to find work in spain no set location in mind


All work positions that are available must be offered to an EU citizen first by law. You will need to prove to a prospective employer that you have qualities that no other EU employees have in order to fulfil that position. If the prospective employer agrees that you are the best candidate then that employer must apply for a work visa on your behalf from the Spanish consulate in the UK. 
You cannot and an Immigration solicitor cannot just apply for a work visa without securing a work placement first.

Steve


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

joshholmes205 said:


> Hypothetically say I have all required documents via paying for a Spanish immigration solicitor to sort work and resident visas out, how easy would it be to find work in spain no set location in mind


If you hypothetically have all the documents required for a work visa, then you would have a job offer and emplyment contract (subject to visa), so you would not need to find work. You would already have it.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

joshholmes205 said:


> Hello, selling my house in the UK and wanting to relocate to Spain but wondering how easy gaining employment is? Unfortunately do not speak Spanish. Looking for warehouse/forklift/Airport related jobs. Can anyone point me in the right direction please


A quick question that could make a world of difference.... What passport do you hold? Do you have any chance of getting an EU passport ? (Irish or other). 

To answer your original question: Without being able to speak Spanish, your chances of gaining employment driving a forklift or working at the airport are difficult and, if I'm honest, probably impossible.


----------

